# Rumors of Chevy Bolt EUV



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

General Motors recently trademarked the term “Bolt EUV,” leading to much speculation about a new electric model. As excitement builds for new EVs from GM, what do we hope to see from the rumored Chevy Bolt EUV?


The news is from Torque News at What Do Owners Want to See from the Rumored Chevy Bolt EUV.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

GM gets today's award for stupid marketing term.  With any luck, they won't actually use it.

Since the industry trend is to abandon reasonable vehicle formats for an endless array of excessively tall and heavy vehicles, my guess is that this station wagon will simply replace the current Bolt, rather than being an additional model.


----------

